# best paintball co2 regulator



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

GLA sells a decent one, I have heard good things about their regulators


----------



## plant_guru (Jun 4, 2015)

sohankpatel said:


> GLA sells a decent one, I have heard good things about their regulators


I should say my budget is under $90. So this being said, I know I won't be getting the best.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Firstly, I'll make a prediction: you're going to get disgusted with a paintball system and want to upgrade to a standard pressurized CO2 system within 12 months. That being said...

Are you trying to build something yourself, or do you want a pre-built model? And, if so, what are you looking to spend?

Aquatek does cheapo rigs (under $100), and Greenleafaquariums.com has a model for $125. But keep in mind that you might want to switch to standard, much larger (and longer-lasting) cylinders, so a standard rig with a paintball adapter is an option as well. If you want to start from scratch and build a solid paintball-specific rig yourself, you might start with a Leland regulator. DIYCO2regulator.com does components if you want to mix and match.

If cheap and easy is your gig, Aquatek is it. But, as in all things, you get what you pay for. Also remember that if you suddenly come across something ridiculously cheap - say, under $50 - it's not a regulator, it's an on/off valve. Just don't go there.

For a decent final product, you can buy a Cornelius or Taprite single-stage reg (Evilbay, $25-50), a paintball adapter (Evilbay or Amazon, $10-20), and a post body kit from DIYCO2regulator.com ($50), plus a couple brass fittings, for probably $125 or so. That includes a solenoid, which is especially helpful when CO2 is a pain to supply, as it is in the case of small paintball cylinders. With something like this, you can upgrade one piece at a time.

Good luck!

Bump: I was typing when you last posted. For $90, Aquatek might be your only option. Or you could spend $20, run a DIY yeast/sugar CO2 system for a couple months, then spend an extra $30-40 on top of the budgeted $90, and have yourself something perfectly respectable (see above).


----------



## plant_guru (Jun 4, 2015)

I do have a standard CO2 setup. The reason I want a paintball regulator is because this is a nano tank. My wife doesn't want anything big on the counter where this tank is going. 




kevmo911 said:


> Firstly, I'll make a prediction: you're going to get disgusted with a paintball system and want to upgrade to a standard pressurized CO2 system within 12 months. That being said...
> 
> Are you trying to build something yourself, or do you want a pre-built model? And, if so, what are you looking to spend?
> 
> ...


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Get a standard regulator setup and an adaptor for using paintball or SodaStream tanks. That way you can use it with larger tanks in the future. There are rumors about paintball going to high pressure air instead of CO2. So, the future of CO2 paintball systems may be limited.


----------



## xjclassic (Aug 14, 2010)

I have been using an Aquatek Mini for two years. Running it on a rimless 5g and have two 12oz tanks. Feed it a fair amount of CO2 and each tank lasts about three months. I also just purchased the GLA Mini-SS regulator. This thing is a tank and I am extremely happy. The GLA is on a 26G using 24oz tanks. To early to tell how long the 24oz last but I have three and it takes seconds to change them. I also deal with space constraints on these two tanks and the paintball setups are perfect. Hope this helps you make a decision.


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

I used an aquatek mini on a 55 gallon for years. I have 6 20oz co2 tanks that I use for that and sodastream. Takes a couple of seconds to change tanks. On my 55 a tank would last 1-2 months depending on who filled it. The regulator still works and is on my Fluval spec 3 now. I just upgraded to a full size set up with a 50 lb cylinder. That being said if you use an inline atomizer like the atomic make sure the reg is preset at 50 psi plus or is adjustable. I just scrapped an azoo reg because it was preset at 20 psi. Aquatek minis should be 50-60 psi preset.


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

Looking into setting up some sort of CO2 that's more regulated than a soda bottle rig for my 5 gallon.

Is the aquatek my best bet as well?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

supahenzi said:


> Looking into setting up some sort of CO2 that's more regulated than a soda bottle rig for my 5 gallon.
> 
> Is the aquatek my best bet as well?


It's rock bottom quality at rock bottom price. That being said, it's not a horrible introductory pressurized CO2 system. You'll upgrade it at some point, of course. The price, the small size, and the introductory experience are the pros.

The cons are having to refill pb cylinders every few weeks, a regulator that doesn't hold an especially steady pressure from start to finish, a fragile solenoid, and a needle valve that's incredibly imprecise and just a pain to dial in.


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

kevmo911 said:


> For a decent final product, you can buy a Cornelius or Taprite single-stage reg (Evilbay, $25-50), a paintball adapter (Evilbay or Amazon, $10-20), and a post body kit from DIYCO2regulator.com ($50), plus a couple brass fittings, for probably $125 or so. That includes a solenoid, which is especially helpful when CO2 is a pain to supply, as it is in the case of small paintball cylinders. With something like this, you can upgrade one piece at a time.
> 
> ....
> 
> Bump: I was typing when you last posted. For $90, Aquatek might be your only option. Or you could spend $20, run a DIY yeast/sugar CO2 system for a couple months, then spend an extra $30-40 on top of the budgeted $90, and have yourself something perfectly respectable (see above).


the above seems a better option than the aquatek,Would I have all of that then upgrade one piece at a time? Also, is that 125 on top of everything else just for fittings?

Before I do this I plan on getting a TDS meter and a drop checker. Then I will continue DIY co2 as I prepare for something pressurized.


----------

